# Grosse Barben



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2004)

Ich habe bei uns am Neckar selbst schon Barben bis über 5 Pfund gefangen, aber vor allem bei den "Karpfenspezis" wahre Monster ( bis an 1 m!!!) gesehen, welche auf Partikel oder Boilie gegangen sind und als "Beifang" abqualifiziert wurden.

Mir sind die üblichen Methoden auf Barben (Picker, Feeder, Käsewürfel, Käseteig, kleine Fischfetzen etc. ) durchaus geläufig.

Was mich interessieren würde, ob jemand Tipps hat, wie ich gezielt die grösseren Barben erwischen kann, ohne auf die Karpfenmethoden zurückgreifen zu müssen.

Also quasi "Grossbarbenfang" statt an Karpfengerät/methoden mit für Barben geeignetem Gerät und Methoden.

Freue mich auf viele Tipps.


----------



## Mikesch (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

Nimm statt einer 3 od. 3,5lbs-Rute eine mit 1,5lbs, dann passt das.
Macht Kollege Chritian (siehe div. F&F-Artikel) auch so.


----------



## HD4ever (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

War letztens mit meiner Wallerspinnausrüstung an den Rheinbuhnen bei Trebur unterwegs und konnte abends gegen ca. 23.30 bei nem Kollegen den Drill / Fang einer 82 cm Barbe beiwohnen ! Wahnsinnsdrill sag ich nur !!!! angelockt mit Futterkorb und Käse ---- bei der starken Rheinströmung wie gesagt ein fetter Kampf !
   -------------------------------------------------------------------------
 kurz davor einen mit ner feinen Matchrute gesehen, der beim Stippen dann mit ner gut 5 Pfd. Barbe bestimmt 15min zugange war !!!! auch nicht schlecht ... 
 hab mir nun selbst mal vorgenommen die nächste Woche am Rhein mein Barbenglück mal herauszufordern ! aber bei der Strömung mit Futterkorb und ca. 100-120 Gr. Grundgwicht wirds wohl nix mit dem feinen Fischen ... #d


----------



## robertb (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

Ne andere Rute soll grössere Barben bringen  ;+  Ein Spezel von mir hat schon mehrere Barben gefangen. Die grösseren Exemplare bis zu 89 cm ausschließlich auf dicken Tauwurm. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das du mit Tauwurm selektiver wirst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*



> Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das du mit Tauwurm selektiver wirst.


Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## NorbertF (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

Ich finde Würfelkäse sehr selektiv. Warum?
Man kann über die Grösse der Käsewürfel steuern wie gross die Fische sind die man fängt. In der harten Strömung nehmen die Barben den Köder sofort voll. Ist er zu gross belibt er liegen.
Auf Würfel die einen 4er Karpfenhaken sauber bedecken habe ich noch keine Barbe unter 60 gefangen. Auf Wurm und vor allem Maden dagegen schon.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## peterSbizarre (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

@thomas9904

warum hast du denn berührungsängste mit *karpfenmethoden*?
wenn du gezielt auf grossbarben gehen willst läuft das zwangsläufig auf gerät und selbsthakmontagen in ähnlicher größenordnung hinaus. das soll aber nicht heissen dass du dafür ein rodpod, karpfenruten und delkims brauchst! :q
da im neckar die strömung geringer ist als im rhein kannst du mit dem blei bei einer selbsthakmontage auf 60gr runtergehen. die rute kann dann irgendeine mittlere bis schwere grundrute deiner wahl oder auch eine feederrute sein. die rolle jedoch sollte einen freilauf haben. dann legst du die rute wie immer in deinen rutenhalter und stellst den freilauf so ein dass die rute nicht ins wasser gezogen werden kann.
optimal sind boilies von 16mm oder eben käsewürfel/frühstücksfleisch am haar (bei bedeckter hakenspitze gibts nur fehlbisse) am 4er karpfenhaken (wie norbertF schon meinte).

viel wichtiger als die angelausrüstung finde ich beim (gross)barbenangeln das richitge futter,die richtige uhrzeit und die richitge stelle.

zum futter: viele angler meinen, dass wenn man mit einem feeder angelt reichen die füllungen aus. das trifft leider nicht zu wenn man einen schwarm großer barben am angelplatz halten will. je stärker die strömung desto mehr paniermehl sollte man verwenden. das untermischen von sehr feinem kies ist bei sehr starker strömung hifreich. 

zur stelle: such dir im neckar die stelle mit der särksten strömung. vielleicht direkt unterhlab einer staustufe oder an einer flussverengung/brücke?

zur zeit: große barben beissen gerne in der dämmerung und im hochsommer auch gut nachts.


----------



## rob (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

ich würde auch einen grossen käsewürfel verwenden..weil eben käse fast selektiv auf barben ist und die ködergrösse analog zu fanggrösse steht.
kannst aber ruhig mit der feeder fischen und eben ein haarvorfach anknüpfen...funz auch mit freilaufendem blei oder futterkorb...bei mir immer auf dem antitangelboom.lg rob


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*



> zur stelle: such dir im neckar die stelle mit der särksten strömung. vielleicht direkt unterhlab einer staustufe oder an einer flussverengung/brücke?


Flussverengung/Brücke: Ist meine bevorzugte Stelle) 60 Gramm reichen da aber definitiv nicht, da brauchts schon minimum 80.
Zum Thema Boilies: Ih mag die Tüddelei mit Bohrer etc. einfach nicht.
Wenn schon "Hartköder", habe ich bisher Frolic genommen und damit auch gut gefangen (auch Barben).
Um Barben gezielt an einen Platz in der Strömung zu locken und zu halten, würde mich auch mal interessieren, wie ich da füttern muss.
Denn sowohl Frolic wie Käsewürfel als Futter sind da zu leicht und halten sich nie am Futterplatz in der Strömung.

Das mit der Dämmerung ist schon mal ein guter Tipp. Ich gebe zu, wenn ich Rotaugen pickern bin, lege ich gerne "nebenher" ne Rute mit Käse oder Frolic auf Barben aus. Mache ich aber seltener in der Dämmerung/Dunkelheit, werde ich mal ausprobieren.
Habe da nur Beedenken, dass dan neher wieder die Karpfen zupacken wenns dunkel wird und die Barben nur "Beifang" bleiben.


----------



## feinripp (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Würfel die einen 4er Karpfenhaken sauber bedecken habe ich noch keine Barbe unter 60 gefangen. Auf Wurm und vor allem Maden dagegen schon.
> 
> Gruss
> Norbert


Ich schon! Gerade gestern 30 cm Babybarbe auf nen Gouda - Würfel mit ca. 3 auf 1,5 cm Kantenlänge gehabt. 4er Wurmhaken. Selbst ne  40er  Barbe hat schon ein Maul in das ein Tennisball locker reingeht..
Aber grundsätzlich stimmt das schon, grosser Köder ... grössere Fische..


----------



## peterSbizarre (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

@thomas9904

wenn du schwere bleie brauchst umso besser! dann kannst du ja eine selbsthakmonate gut einsetzen. 
steinharte boilies aufbohren ist auch nicht mein ding... 
die boilies solltest du dir deshalb selber machen!!! (das ist ja der ganze spass an den dingern :q ). fertigmischungen gibts fast überall und sind billiger als fertige boilies. du kannst dann durch trocknung selber bestimmen wie hart die boilies werden. (meine sind immer so hart dass man sie mit einer ködernadel so eben aufziehen kann).ausserdem kannst du auch eckige boilies machen die auf ebenem grund und bei sog durch schiffe besser liegen bleiben. 
boilies oder andere köder bewegen sich solange mit der strömung bis sie sich zwischen den steinen verkeilen. (die barben holen sie aber problemlos da heraus).
das barbenfutter je nach strömung mit paniermehl und kies anreichern. ich würde nur kurzfristig füttern, also wenn ich am angelplatz angekommen bin. langfristiges füttern lockt wahrscheinlich karpfen.

viele grosse friedfische sind in der dämmerung sehr aktiv. 
wenn aber wirklich laufend karpfen dran gehen dann versuch mal ein 5-8cm langes rotauge oder eine laube. aber da gehen dann wahrscheinlich wieder barsche, zander und aale dran.
am besten selektierst du also über die angelstelle. 
dazu: am rhein habe ich oft schon fische an der oberfläche schlagen sehen. ich konnte aber nie auch nur annähernd vermuten um welche fischart es sich handelte.
letzten august bei extremem niedrigwasser konnte ich dann das phänomen in scharfer strömung vielleicht 7-10m vor einer steinpackung wiederholt beobachten. ich legte dann (keine ahnung was mich erwarten würde) eine rute dort aus. gegen 20.30 hatte ich einen biss und konnte nach heftigem drill eine 70er barbe landen!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

@ peter: Danke für die Tipps, da habe ich zumindest mal was zum ausprobieren.
Obwohl ich die ganze Boiliegeschichte wirklich nicht so mag.
HAst auch schon Frolicerfahrungen mit BArben??


----------



## peterSbizarre (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

@thomas 9904

leider nein... :c 

ich hab mit frolic bis jetzt nur auf karpen gefischt. bei mehreren vergleichsfischen gegen boilies haben sie aber leider ziemlich versagt.
seitdem befasse ich mich nicht mehr wirklich mit frolic als köder und fütter nur ab und an meinen hund damit  :q 

aber allgemein ist frolic ja als rechtguter karpfenköder bekannt, und gerade von dehnen wolltest du ja abstand nehmen...

man müsste mal irgendwie in erfahrung bringen wie karpfen auf frühstücksfleisch reagieren. wenn sie das nicht mögen wäre es wohl der ideale großbarbenköder... zumindest die engländer fischen viel damit auf barbe und haben darin schon tradition. allerdings angeln die auch viel an flüsschen und nicht an flüssen.
ich selber hab auch schon mal einen versuch damit im rhein gestartet und fand das zeug viel zu weich für weite würfe und die harte strömung und hab auch nichts drauf gefangen.
laut diverser angelzeitschriften soll man es daher vorher gut anbraten und danach/dabei würzen oder flavourn. das hab ich aber noch nicht probiert.
du siehst auf dem avatar aus als wärst du von beruf jemand der mit lebensmitteln zu tun hat... vielleicht fällt dir selbst dazu noch was ein!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*



> aber allgemein ist frolic ja als rechtguter karpfenköder bekannt, und gerade von dehnen wolltest du ja abstand nehmen...


Nicht von Karpfenködern, von Boilies und der ganzen "Boilietechnik".)

Früstücksfleisch, Wiener etc. habe ich auch shcon ausprobiert, da gehen auch Barben drauf, allerdings beissen Döbel da noch besser drauf, also nix mit selektivem Grossbarbenköder:-(( Ausserdem ist da Zeug wirklich zu weich für grosse Flüsse mit harter Strömung.


> du siehst auf dem avatar aus als wärst du von beruf jemand der mit lebensmitteln zu tun hat... vielleicht fällt dir selbst dazu noch was ein!?


Bin schon immer wieder am experimientieren, muss aber leider zugeben, dass nix brauchbares rauskam. Auch so Sachen wie Krabben (Granat) oder Muschelfleisch brachten keine überzugenden Ergebnisse.


----------



## rob (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

pfahh wie mich es nervt das ich momentan ständig aufs frolic rapfen und grosse barben fang...mehr als karpfen derzeit:c
also frolic fängt definitiv auch barben...aber gezielt auf barben mit frolic ich weis nicht....


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*



> also frolic fängt definitiv auch barben...aber gezielt auf barben mit frolic ich weis nicht....


Dass wird wohl dann mein nächster Versuch werden, nachdem was ich alles bis jetzt hier mitgekriegt habe:
Schweres Grundfutter (mit zerkrümeltem Frolic drin), Frolic am Haar mit nicht zu kleinen Haken (beim Maul der Barben  wären vielleicht 3 oder 4 Frolic auch ne gute Alternative, um die kleineren weg zu halten) und das schön mitten in der Strömung.

Dazu gleich ne Frage (weil nicht so mein Metier): Wie lange soll denn da am besten das Haar sein (also der Abstand Köder/Haken) bei er Strömung: Eher sehr kurz oder her sehr lang oder mittel (cm - Angabe wäre für nen  Anfänger wie mich nicht ganz schlecht)

Ich hab bisher immer das normale Rindfleischfrolic benutzt, soll man da auch evtl. mal was anderes ausprobieren??

Oder gibts andere Hundefuttersorten, die man verwenden kann (und ieevtl. besser als Frolic sind??).

Und irgendwo habe ich noch im Gedächtnis, dass HAnf auch sehr gut Barben locken soll.

Hat damit jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht??

Wenn ja: Nur im Fuitter oder auch als Köder??


----------



## rob (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

thomas einfach eine grosse schlaufe binden...du weisst schon.wenn sie etwas zu lang geraten ist einfach mit dem beköderten frolic um den schenkel wickeln.ich hab da maximal 5 mm abstand vom köder zum schenkel.wichtig ist das der noknot bis zur höhe hakenspitze gebunden wird...dann hängt die schlaufe richtig,der haken zeigt jetzt gerade nach unten wenn du den köder hebst(oder der fisch)
ich würde nur rind verwenden auf die mit huhn bekomm ich fast keine bisse!
mach dir mal einen teig mit käse und paniermehl und knete damit das loch vom frolic zu und eine kleine kugel um das frolic!!funzt super!
zu hanf kann ich dir nichts sagen...sowas greif ich nicht anlg#h


----------



## The_Duke (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

Ein Kollege von mir fischt hier im Hochrhein mit Katzenfutter aus der Dose auf Barben und das mit beachtlichem Erfolg #6
Er schwört auf das billige Katzenfutter von LIDL (genauen Namen muss ich nachfragen) und zwar "Geflügel" und "Lachs mit irgendwas". Das sind so Würfelchen, die in so nem Glibber/Gelee liegen, aber fast so fest sind wie Frühstücksfleisch
Angefüttert wird mit einem "Matsch" aus diesem Katzenfutter, Haferflocken und Paniermehl...bei Bedarf noch Beschwerungsmittel (er schwört hier auf Vogelsand ;+)
Ach ja...seine Montage ist eine Haarmontage am bebleiten (50g) Futterkorb (schwere Feederrute), wobei der Futterkorb als Festbleimontage montiert ist. 2-3 von diesen Würfelchen aufs Haar, dabei diesen Glibber nicht abwischen oder so...
Letzte Woche hatte er erst ne 72cm-Barbe überlistet  #6  #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

@ rob: Guter Tipp mit dem Käseteig im Frolicloch)
@ duke: Hört sich auch spannend an.
Gehen auf so "kleine" Katzenfutterwürfel eigenlich nicht viel "Kleinfische"???
Rotaugen, kleine Döbel und Brachsen???
Und kannst Du mal genau nachfragen, was das für ne Sorte KAtzenfutter ist??
Wäre echt klasse.
Schleisslich darf ich ja 2 Ruten fischen, wird die eine mit Frolic, die andere mit Wunderkatzenfutter ausprobiert)


----------



## The_Duke (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

@Thomas
Hab grade versucht den Kollegen anzurufen...nur Frauchen am Apparat....
"Neee du...Horst is beim Fischen"....wieso wundert mich das nicht? ;+
Werde genauere Infos nachreichen...versprochen! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*



> Werde genauere Infos nachreichen...versprochen!


Klasse und herzlichen Dank))
Da hat sich der "Ausflug" ins Board vor dem Angeln doch auf jeden Fall wieder für mich gelohnt )

Mal sehen obs auch in der Praxis dan was bringt, Bericht wird selbstverständlich folgen.
Aber jetzt werd ich erst mal warten, bis Duke mit die Futtermarke nennen kann)


----------



## The_Duke (1. August 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

Sodele....hier nun die Katzenfuttermarke!
Das Zeug heisst *Coshida* (hoffentlich richtig geschrieben) und gibts in mehreren Geschmackssorten. Er schwört wie gesagt auf Lachs und Geflügel.
Nach "Beifang" gefragt, meinte er, daß auch große Döbel da mal zupacken und sogar zwei Aale hat er damit schon gefangen, aber hauptsächlich schlagen Barben zu. Seine "Haarmontage" scheint mir etwas seltsam...er zieht 5(!) von diesen Stückchen auf ein verstellbares Haar auf und statt nem Stopper hängt er die Schlaufe wieder über den Haken und zieht die Haarlänge so, daß die Stückchen seitlich vom Haken hängen (so hab ich ihn am Telefon verstanden).
Hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen....;+ ;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*



> Hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen....


Logo)
So mach ich das auch bisher mit dem Frolic (Ist glaube auch so,wie rob das meinte).
Herzlichen Dank für die Infos, werde ich wohl nächste Woche mal ausprobieren.

Da ich selber 2 Katzen habe, ists auch nicht so schlimm wenns nicht funzen sollte, dann werden eben die Katzen dicker)


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

Noch ne Frage: 
Wie sollte denn das Futter beschaffen sein, dass es zum einen in der Strömung schnell genug runter kommt, sich dann aber auch auflöst.
Als Kunstköderfreak habe ich da nicht so die Erfahrung, relativ genaue Rezepte/Mengenangben wären da nicht shlecht für nen Futteranfänger wie mich.
Und wie viel Futter brauche ich denn überhaupt für nen Fluss wie den Neckar, um zum einen erfolgreich zu sein, und zum anderen die Fische aber nicht satt zu machen??


----------



## klinki (2. August 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

Am besten ist, denke ich, relativ krümeliges Futter was nicht stark zusammenklebt. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass am Rhein - bei der Strömung - irgendetwas was leichter als Blei ist, liegen bleibt. Höchstens verfangen sich ein paar Partikel zwischen den Steinen. Vielmehr ist die Lockwirkung entscheidend. Aber Fische am Platz halten kann man so wohl nicht.
Manchmal gehe ich aber auch hin und nehme extrem klebrigen Teig, der sehr lange im Feederkorb bleibt. Kann man prima aus Paniermehl machen; ein bisserl Lockstoff, Polenta, vielleicht ein Ei - das klebt wie Huddel!
Aber auch hier bleibt die Futterwirkung aus, es wird nur gelockt.
Das sind bisher die Erfahrungen, die ich am Rhein mit Feedern auf Barbe gemacht habe.

Mit Käse habe ich überigens bisher noch gar keine guten Ergebnisse erzielt (anscheinend lesen die Barben nicht die geleichen Fachbücher wie ich). Welchen Käse nehmt ihr denn gerne? Ich hab´s bisher nur mit Gouda veruscht.... vielleicht ist das ja der Fehler....

Maaht et joot,

der klinki


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

Aber wenn ich ein "krümeliges" Futter habe, das zu leicht abtreibt, dann locke ich doch die Fische vom Angelplatz weg, oder sehe ich das falsch???

Zum Thema Käse: 
Ich habe immer gerne mit möglichst weichen und intensiv duftenden Sorten gefischt (Munster, Romadur) und damit meine Fische gefangen.

Was mit Katzenfutter und/oder Frolic am gleichen Tag pasiert wäre, kann ich leider nicht beurteilen, aber gerade die Katzenfuttergeschichte will ich (wenns zeitlich hinhaut) diese Woche noch probieren.


----------



## Franky (2. August 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

Nunja - auch die Weser hat in der Regel da, wo Barben stehen, mächtig Dampf auf dem Kessel. Meine Futtervariante war da immer recht "grob" und schwer. Normalerweise folgen Barben der Futterspur, denn wo das her kommt, ist meistens noch mehr...  'Ne gewisse Zeit sollte man dann schon geben, bis das Futter "wirkt"...


----------



## rob (2. August 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

irgendwo hab ich mal was von katzensand gelesen den du unter dein futter mischt...aber den unbehandelten.der saugt sich ja voll und schwer ist er auch.
hab das noch nicht versucht..hört sich aber vernüftig an..oder..lg rob


----------



## klinki (2. August 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

@Thomas:
Ja, hast völlig recht! Deshalb fische ich nur lange Vorfächer (ab 1m). Das hält den Köder in der Duftspur. 
Aber es kommt halt auch immer drauf an wieviel Strömung anliegt, bzw. wo man fischt. Zwischen den Buhnen ist es ja nicht so strubbelig. Dort in jedem Falle kürzeres Vorfach und schweres, krümeliges Futter was sich auf dem Boden verteilt und (hoffentlich) liegen bleibt.
Wenn ich richtig in der Strömung fische (Feederrute stark gebogen), dann lieber den dicken, klebrigen Klumpen, langes Vorfach und viel Lockstoff ins Futter.

der klinki


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

Alles klar, und jetzt hätte ich gerne noch 2 Rezepte:
Einmal für ein schwereres Futter, das eingiermassen liegen bleibt, einmal für eines das sich schneller auflöst (und immer dran denken: In Punktop Futter hab ich keine Ahnung!).


----------



## klinki (2. August 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

@Thomas: Da bist Du bei mir richtig! Ich bin der Gott des Futters *lach*...
nee..Spaß beseite. Ich bin da auch kein Experte, habe aber schon ein paar Erfahrungen gemacht.
Bei Barben hatte ich bisher mehr Erfolg bei etwas "herberen" Futter. Während Brassen, Rotauge & Co. mehr auf Süßkram stehen: Honig, Zuckermais, Vanille.

Rezepte sind bei mir eigentlich immer frei Schnauze. Hauptbestandteil ist für festes Futter Paniermehl. Kostet im Aldi 39 Cent/Packung. Allein mit Paniermehl & Wasser kann man eigentlich alle Konsistenzen erreichen die man will: knallhart oder weich/klebrig. 
Dazu kommt bei mir ein bisserl Flavour (Zuckmückenextrakt hat mir immer gut geholfen), je nachdem Weichkäse unters Futter, Maismehl (mach die Sache allerdings schneller bröselig - wobei wir wieder bei Krümelfutter wären). 

Mit Fertigfutter hab ich bisher noch gar keine Erfahrungen gemacht. Bin aber grad dabei. Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich mit meinen Mischungen nie schlechter gefangen hab als die Kollegen, die neben mir saßen. Und das ist nicht gestrunzt!

Am Rhein mach ich gerne klebrige Teige. Die sind zwar immer etwas eklig an den Händen, lösen sich aber schwer auf und halten sich daher lange im Futterkorb. Die müssen aber wirklich stark riechen, sonst macht das alles nicht viel Sinn. Da Du ja anscheinend Käse-Experte bist ;o) , fällt Dir bestimmt was ein!
Wie gesagt, Hauptbestandteil ist Paniermehl. Man muss viel Lockstoff (oder Käse, usw.) reintun, da Paniermehl sehr viel Eigen -Geruch und -Geschmack hat.

Halte mich mal auf dem Laufenden, was Deine Barben-Fänge betrifft!

der klinki

PS: Die Idee mit dem Katzenstreu hört sich ganz plausibel an. Aber: ist das Streu nicht so leicht? Okay, aufsaugen kann das Zeug ganz gut....hm, bin etwas skeptisch. Hoffe auf weitere Infos...


----------



## rob (2. August 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

is schon leicht aber wenn es sich vollgesogen hat liegt das fest auf grund.eventuell das streu vorher mit flüssigflavour nass machen und dann unter das futter mischen..denk ich mir..


----------



## klinki (2. August 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

Naja, auf nen Versuch käme es an!

--- Es gibt nichts Gutes, außer man tut es!

Wenn einer von euch schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat, immer erin mit den Postings!!!

der klinki


----------



## MichlMair (2. August 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

Hi,

Thomas, kennt man bei euch eigentlich Kürbiskuchen? Das ist der Kuchen, der übrig bleibt, wenn man Kürbiskernöl (das kennst Du bestimmt!) presst.
Ich füttere Barben ausschließlich mit den Platten, da sie über lange Zeit (einige Tage) am Platz bleieben und ständig verlockend duftende Teilchen abgeben. Satt wird kein Fisch, aber Barben sind süchtig danach.
In kleinen Bächen mit klarem Wasser kann man an seichten strömungsreichen Stellen beobachten, wie sich die Barben regelrecht auf den Platten wälzen und ganz geil drauf werden.

Also ich bezieh die Platten immer von dem, der irgendwie in die Steiermark kommt. Preis dort ca. 40 Cent/Kilo im Mittel.

Eine Platte pro Tag ist wahrscheinlich genug.

Die größten Barben werden bei uns dann auf Frankfurter (d.h Wiener, 8-10cm dürfen es schon sein), Käse (nicht zu klein!!!) und  Köfi (Laube/Ukelei) gefangen!

lg
Michl


----------



## rob (2. August 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

jupp die kürbisplatten sind spitze!!
hab die auch schon verwendet...allerdings auf karpfen.denke auch das so eine platte im ganzen gut am boden liegen bleibt.sonst mit boje verankern..hast du auch gleich einen marker


----------



## klinki (2. August 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

hm...wo kriegt man die Platten denn?


----------



## MichlMair (2. August 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

In Österreich in fast jedem Angelgeschäft. Dort aber meist um >1Euro pro Kilo und nicht so frisch.
Sonst musst Du schon direkt zu den Bauern oder den Pressen fahren und vor Ort einkaufen.
Die PLatten sind dann noch richtig ölig und duften unglaublich!
LG
Michl


----------



## MichlMair (2. August 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

Ha,

vergessen wo die Bauern sind: in der Südsteiermark gibts die überall!
Wie Du die schweren Dinger am besten nach Deutschland bekommst, das weiss ich auch nicht. Vielleicht mit ein paar Kumpels eine Spedition anfragen, mit 500kg kann man schon 6-7 Leute versorgen. Kürbismehl gibt es aber schon bei euch, oder?
Das ist im Teig auch nicht schlecht, weil es durchrutscht wie nix und die Fische hungrig bleiben, soweit ich weiß.
LG 
Michl


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

Das ist ja mal ein wirklich interessanter Tipp)
Hätte ich sogar selber drauf kommen können, weil erst kürzlich einer meiner Freunde in Österreich war und ganz begeister von den Kürbiskuchen erzählt hat. Allerdings zum Karpfen angeln.


> hm...wo kriegt man die Platten denn?


Das dürfte bei uns dann wahrscheinlich das grösste Problem sein)


----------



## MichlMair (2. August 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

Hi Thomas,
alle Friedfische reagieren richtig gut drauf, aber mit der Platzwahl kann man sich schon auf Barben festlegen. Strömung!
Michl


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

Ist bei uns nur bedingt richtig mit der Platzwahl, gerade im Sommer werden viele Karpfen direkt in der Strömung gefangen, auch direkt unterhalb von Wehren.
Da gilt es dann die Barben zwischen den Karpfen "auszusortieren".

Könnte man nicht die Kürbisplatten irgendwiee einschweissen/vakuumeiren zum verschicken??


----------



## klinki (2. August 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

@Thomas:

Also, ich hab mal ein bisserl gegoogelt und nen Händler (http://www.kernoelman.de/bestell.htm) gefunden, der die Platten verschickt. Allerdings ist der Preis mit 1,90/kg nicht mehr so attraktiv. Aber ich hab auch noch nicht soooo intensiv gesucht. Vielleicht schaut man wirklich mal in der Gegend rum, ob und wo jemand Kürbisse anbaut.

Interessant klingt die Geschichte auf jeden Fall.


PS: Ich weiss jetzt gar nicht, ob man hier andere, kommerzielle Seiten verlinken darf.....


----------



## rob (2. August 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

thomas keine panik!
wir werden uns ja eh bald wieder treffen...da nehm ich dir einige kilos mit.denke eine platte wiegt so um den kilo...ist gross wie ein schirmständer.


----------



## klinki (7. August 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

Hallo Leuts,

ich war heute nochmal am Rhein fischen. Allerdings mit mäßigem Erfolg. Irgendwann gingen mir meine Maden aus und ich bin auf Käse umgestiegen. Dat isset! Die Barben bissen wie verrückt.
Leider war der Käse (Gouda) schon etwas älter und von der Sonne sehr krümelig geworden. Die Fische zogen mir den einfach vom Haken, ohne das ich sie haken konnte.
Ich habe die Frage nach dem richtigen Käse zwar schon einmal gestellt (danke für die Antwort Thomas!), kann mir aber nicht recht vorstellen, dass weicher Käse besser funktioniert. Immerhin fische ich im Rhein bei sehr starker Strömung.

Ob ich es besser mal am Haar versuchen sollte? Oder hat noch jemand nen Tipp für mich?

Gruß an Alle, 

der klinki

PS: Den Rest des Wochenendes muss ich wohl ohne fischen auskommen. Meine Freundin hat Geburtstag! Die würde dann wohl etwas "komisch" reagieren....
...kennt ihr das? *kich*


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

Käse wird im Wasser normalerweise immer etwas "härter", daher verwende ich gerne weichere Sorten. Vielleicht war das der Grund, warum die Fische nicht haken konntest?
Ich bin leider auch nochg nicht zum Barbenangeln gekommen, aber Paniermehl, MAismehl und Katzenfutter hab ich schon besorgt)


----------



## feinripp (8. August 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

Hi, ich machs so:

Käsewürfel mit Kantenlänge mind. 3 auf 2 cm. Darin versenkt nen 3er oder 4 er Haken. Ich zieh das Vorfach mit dem Haken mit ner Ködernaddel längs der langen Seite des Käsewürfels durch sodass der Haken vollständig bis auf den Bogen im Käse verschwindet. Damit der Käse beim Wurf oder in der Strömung im Rhein nicht ausschlitzt, schiebe ich unter dem Hakenbogen noch ein Stück Grashalm oder Stroh durch. Ist dann ein Würfel mit innenliegendem Haken und am Hakenbogen quer ein ca 1 cm langes Halmstückchen welches das "durchschlitzen" im weichen Käse verhindert.
Bei mir am Rhein bei Mainz ist der absolute Topkäse der Aldi -Gouda Block. Vorm Angeln lass ich ihn 2-3 Tage offen im Kühlschrank liegen dadurch wird er etwas fester. Und den Käse nicht in der Sopnne liegen lassen sonst wird er wirklich zu weich.
Damit schnappen wir hier an guten Tagen 2-3 fette Barben pro Angelabend.
Erst Fr. hat ein Kollege neben mir (der Sack) zwei superschöne Barben (65 und 75cm) mit genau dieser "Montage" erbeutet.
Grundblei (freilaufend) Perle, Wirbel, Vorfach, Haken. Supereasy.. Rute auf Spannung aufgestellt, Bremse auf.. Die Barben beissen bei uns heftig zu, und wenn man seine hochgestellte Rute dann mal so richtig nicken sieht ist man froh wenn die Bremse Schnur gibt. Beim Biss sofort anhauen und ab gehts.
So machen wirs, sorry für langen Post. Ach ja da Seitenarm, reicht uns ein 80gr. Grundblei, die Flachen Teile. 
Im Strom sind mind. 120-150 gr. angesagt. Sonst rollt es immer an den Rand.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## klinki (8. August 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

Jaa..genau so eine Antwort hab ich gesucht. Den Aldi-Käse hab ich auch - ist günstig.

Ich werde Deine Tipps mal ausprobieren!

Ich fische allerdings ohne Laufblei, sondern mit Feederkörbchen in der Strömung. Schwere Bleie sind hier auch angesagt. Die Körbchen sind mit 90g vorgebleit.
Mehr nehme ich ungernm, da die ganze Geschichte dann zu unsensibel wird. Meist reicht das Gewicht aber aus. Ich stelle die Ruten sehr steil auf (ca. 80°), nutze ne .12er geflochtene. Das reicht aus um die Schnur weitestgehend aus der Strömung zu halten. Der Druck an der Rutenspitze ist somit okay.
Klappt alles ganz gut. Bis auf den Käse mit dem Käse. Aber da hab ich ja jetzt deinen Tipp #6 

Bis bald,

der klinki


----------



## klinki (8. August 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

@Thomas: Hm, ist auch ne Argument für den Weichkäse. Ich werde aber erstmal den letzten Tipp mit dem Grashalm probieren. Oder beides??
Halt mich mal auf dem Laufenden, was das mit dem Katzenfutter gegeben hat!

Gruß,

klinki


----------



## klinki (19. September 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

Moin,

dieser Thread ist veil zu schade um ihn sterben zu lassen. Also werde ich mal etwas über meine Erfahrungen mit großen Barben berichten:

Der Tipp mit dem Weichkäse funktioniert bei mir nicht. Ich glaube, dass die Strömung am Rhein einfach zu stark ist. Was aber prima funktioniert: Käse (Gouda, mittelalt, vom Billig-Discounter mit dem "A") 1-2 Tage offen im Kühlschrank liegen lassen. Das festigt den Käse. Am Wasser schon ein paar Würfel vorschneiden (2-3cm Kantenlänge, oder größer). Wenn die Würfel ne halbe Stunde offen da liegen kriegen die nochmal festere Seiten. Den Würfel in der Mitte einer Seite mit dem Haken (min. Größe 2) durchstechen und zwar soweit, dass die Spitze an einer anderen Seite wieder ein Stück rausguckt. So ist der Würfel nicht zu hart als das der Anhieb nicht sitzen würde - hält aber auch in der Strömung.
Allerdings beißen auch kleine Barben auf so einen großen Köder. Es ist manchmal unglaublich, was die für Köder aufnehmen können.
Größere Stücke bringen aber keinen Vorteil. Die verdrallen die Schnur zu stark und lösen sich schneller vom Haken.
Die Montage werfe ich über die Strömungskante (min. 5-10m) hinaus. Werfen muss man also können...
Als Futterkörbchen nehme ich meistens nix schweres als 100g. Die lassen sich noch gut werfen, ohne dass man um seine Rute Angst haben muss. Die Rute selbst kommt in ein High-Pod. Winkel min(!) 80° zum Wasser. Alles andere als ein High-Pod hat bei mir nicht funktioniert.
Zum Grundfutter: Ich nehme billigstes Grundfutter vom Internet-Versandhandel mit dem "A". Dazu 1/3 Paniermehlt. Das erhöht die Zähigkeit ungemein. Meistens krümel ich da noch Käse-Reste rein. Ich wurde mal gefragt, ob die Barben das Zeug überhaupt in der Strömung aufnehmen können. Magenuntersuchungen haben ergeben: Sie können und sie tun es! Es bringt also was....
Als Vorfach nehme ich selbstgebundene: um die .20er mono, min. 1,20m.
Hauptschnur ist eine 15er Fireline. Alles drunter bringt nur Frust!
Ach ja: die wirklich großen Barben hab ich alle in der Dunkelheit gefangen! Den ganzen Tag über gehen kleine oder mittlere, aber Nachts kommen die Monster!
Das würde mich überigens mal interessieren, zu welcher Tageszeit ihr die Barben fangt.
Aber, wie gesagt: Meine Erfahrungen beschränken sich ausschließlich auf den Rhein!

Macht´s gut und haut rein!

der klinki


----------



## petrikasus (20. September 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

Hallo Klinki,

habe den Thread auch ständig gelesen. Am Samstag hab ich meine erste Barbe erwischt. Montage und Futter sind deinem extrem nah. Nachts habe ich es noch nicht versucht. Meine kam morgens um 8:40 Uhr. Details sind hier: http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=36660#post478408


----------



## Danschman (20. September 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

Im Sommer und auch jetzt noch im Herbst kann man die Barben gut mit nem kleinen Gummifisch fangen. Ich verwende immer die kleinen Attractoren , es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten die zu präsentieren: entweder den Gummifisch so wie beim Zandernageln anbieten oder den Gummifisch an der Laufbleimontage anstatt der Maden auf den Haken ziehen und ihn mit der Strömung abtreiben lassen. 
Ich verwende zum Angeln immer eine harte Rute und ne geflochtene Schnur , so verpasst man praktisch keinen Biss.

Mit Käse bzw. Maden fisch ich nur im Frühjahr, das restliche Jahr über fang ich meine Barben immer mit den Gufis.


----------



## klinki (20. September 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

Hi,
@Petrikasus: Ja, hab Deinen Thread verfolgt. Am Rhein ist das in der Tat ein Problem mit den Hängern. Man muss schon seine Stellen suchen & kennen. Dann klappt das schon. Wir haben hier zum Glück meist Kies am Grund und Steine am Rand. Mir macht Barben fangen sehr viel Spaß, weil es ein sehr starker Fisch ist und man, mit ein bisserl Übung, auch recht viele davon fangen kann.

@Danschman: Mit Gufis??? Ehrlich? Hab ich noch nie gehört. Aber man lernt ja nie aus. Ich hab´s auch schon einmal mit Wurm probiert, klappt aber nicht wirklich. Mais, Teig ebenso wenig.
ich fische hier am Rhein erst seit Juni. Das beste ist für mich aber immer noch der Käse.

Gruß,

klinki


----------



## **bass** (21. September 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

in der tat rauben (vor allem die dicken) barben auch bei uns in der sauer werden oft welche mit wobblern gefangen vor allem mit naturfarbenen. ein franzose zeigte mir mal wie er sie mit elritzen überlistet. das ging so 10gr blei stopperperle wirbel dann ein etwa 30cm vorfach mit 4er haken und zwei minielritzen dran das ganze wird dann zwischen den wasserpflanzen umhergezupft und der erfolg gibt ihm recht und als beifang gibt es auch mal hecht oder forelle.

in einer zeitung (weis nicht mehr welche) hab ich gelesen wie sie die barben mit algen fangen. grund oder posenmontage etwa 20 cm fadenalgen dranhaengen und rein damit. hab es selbst noch nicht ausprobiert. aber anscheinend solls ja klappen denn die barben nehemen die algen auf und 'lutschen' die kleinen insekten und krebstierchen einfach raus.

viel spass noch


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

Ich habs mir für näxte Woche vorgenommen, den Versuch mit dem Katzenfutter.
Grundfutter Paniermehl/Maismehl, dazu anderthalb Dosen Katzenfutter, am Haken dann Katzenfuttter wie vorher beschrieben.
Perti Heil nochmal an Petrikasus für die schöne Barbe und den schönen Bericht)


----------



## klinki (26. September 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

Moin Leuts,

..ach, ich mag diesen Thread. Da kann man ne Menge rausholen!

@Thomas: Das mit dem Katzenfutter hab ich mal ausprobiert. Bei mir hat´s nicht so dolle funktioniert. Bisher habe ich noch nix besseres als Käse als Grundfutterzusatz gefunden. Aber das muss dich ja nicht davon abhalten. Andere Gewässer - andere Fische!

@All: Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr denn mit dem Barbenfang in den kühleren Jahreszeiten gemacht? Beißen die Viehcher das ganze Jahr durch?
Ich hatte gestern einen Schneider-Ansitz. Okay, okay, eine Barbe von 15cm...
Die Wassertemperatur am Rhein ist auch mächtig abgesackt. Ich schätze um 2-4°. Denke, dass es daran liegt.

Der klinki


----------



## Danschman (27. September 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

Also ich hab vorgestern noch 3 Barben bis 70 cm auf Gufi erwischt.

Letztes Jahr hab ich bis Mitte Oktober gefangen , dann war Schluss.


----------



## petrikasus (27. September 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

bin Freitag Schneider geblieben. Die Ratten hatten den Käse für unsere Burger geklaut. Den für die Barben hab ich in Sicherheit gebracht - hat aber nix geholfen.


----------



## klinki (28. September 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

@bass: Das mit den GuFis lässt mich irgendwie nicht los. Im letzten Blinker hab ich gelesen, dass die Schnauzträger vor dem Winter meist auf kleine Fische umsteigen um sich nochmal ordentlich Fett anzufressen. Das würde deine These ja noch untermauern....ich muss das echt mal probieren ...

@All: Weiss jemand was ein Method-Feeder ist? Hab ich ebenfalls im Blinker gelesen. Ich als (ungebildeter) Otto-Normalangler hab keine Anhnung was das sein könnte. Klärt mich auf!

@petrikasus: Nicht aufgeben! Barben können launisch sein. Manchmal wollen die halt nicht....ist wie mit den Frauen *kich*

Werde wohl morgen oder in den nächsten Tagen nochmal den Barben nachstellen. Hoffentlich ist denen das Wasser nicht schon zu halt....

Nette Grüssles,

klinki


----------



## petrikasus (29. September 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

@klinki: werde morgen mal wieder einen Anlauf nehmen.

Method-Feeder sagt mir auch nichts.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (29. September 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

Ich mache es haargenau wie feinripp; sogar derselbe Köder


----------



## ZigyM (30. September 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

"The method" ist eine aus England stammende Angeltechnik, hauptsächlich auf Karpfen. Hauptbestandteil ist ein spezieller Durchlauf-Futterkorb, der auf die Hauptschnur aufgezogen wird. In um um das Futterblei wird dann reichlich Futter, versetzt mit Partikelködern oder/und Boilies geknetet der Hakenköder auch noch mit angedrückt und dann raus damit - aber Achtung, das Ganze kann schon mal die Grösse einer Orange haben, also sollte die Rute das entsprechende Wurfgewicht haben.

Ein Bild eines solchen Futterbleies gibt es hier : http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info/shop/catalog/popup_image.php?pID=21222


----------



## klinki (30. September 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

Ah, danke...Weiss jetzt was das ist. Aber für Barben in der Strömung wohl ungeeignet...


----------



## arno (30. September 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

Moin!
Ich hab mich schon immer gefragt, wozu die Dinger da sind!
Eigendlich müsste ja mal ein Buch her, wo alle Tackles und Zubehör genau beschrieben wird!


----------



## Chris`n`roll (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

Hallo,
habe gerade das mit dem Kürbiskuchen gelesen und ich frage mich ob man nicht Käse etc. in Kürbiskernöl einlegen könnte bzw. das Öl direkt als Lockstoff im Futterkörbchen nutzen kann.
Käm vielleicht auf einen Versuch an oder???

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## klinki (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

Hi Chris,

hm, deine Idee klingt gar nicht schlecht. Allerdings habe ich bisher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Barben es gar nicht mögen wenn man "ihren" Käse "verunreinigt". Ich habe es mal mit Lockstoff versucht. Das Zeug bringt im Futter wirklich was. Aber den Käse damit einzsprühen war keine gute Idee.

Das mit dem Kurbiskernplatten läßt mich auch nicht so recht los. Ich suche immer noch verzweifelt nach einer Adresse wo man das Zeug bestellen kann. Ein Anglerkollege war letztens in Österreich. Seit dem schwört er auch das Zeug! Er, bzw. ich, haben beide nicht daran gedacht, dass er mir ja hätte etwas mitbringen können *hmpf*

Naja, kommt Zeit, kommt Rat - bzw. Kürbisplatten

der klinki


----------



## petrikasus (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

@klinki: Wenn meine Frau .... |kopfkrat 
Also gestern war wieder nix mit Barbe. Mein altes Grundfutter ist leer und ich hab das dumpfe Gefühl, dass die mit dem neuen nicht so wirklich zurecht kommen. Hatte auch keinen Parmesan mehr.


----------



## klinki (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

@petrikasus: War gestern nochmal am Rhein:
Innerhalb der ersten halben Stunden bissen 3 gute Barben auf dickes Madelbündel. Danach etwas weniger Bisse. Auf Käse kein einziger!
Komisch. Sonst war´s immer umgekehrt. Na, zumindest deckt sich dies mit der These, dass die Fische zum Winter hin sich noch einmal mit dicken Protein-Happen vollstopfen.

Fish on!

der klinki


----------



## DerStipper (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

Also ich hab vor 2 oder 3 Monaten nen Barbenfang von ner Barbe mit 117cm gesehen er meldet es nirgendwo weil sonst zuviele Angeltouris kommen verständlich wir haben zwar viele Barben über 5 Pfund aber nur wenige die die 15Pfung knacken aber es gibt sie:m ich hab mal beim Zanderangeln gedacht ich hätte nen Wels drann dann war dat ne Barbe von 97cm auf nen Handlanges Rotauge|rolleyes weiß nicht warum weiß nicht wieso die aufeinmal fischchen holen hab zwar gehört das die mal Fingerlange holen aber das war der Hammer


----------



## klinki (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

Moin Leude!

War gestern noch mal am Rhein. Genau 2 Bisse: 1 Barbe von immerhin 10cm und eine von knappen 60cm. Die ging dann schon mehr ab. Beide auf Käse. Kein einziger Biss auf mein Madenbündel. Vor´n paar Tagen war es genau umgekehrt. Ich verstehe diese Viehcher nicht...

der klinki


----------



## petrikasus (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

Moin,

ich war am Samstag mit Killerwels in D´dorf am Rhein: Schneider!

Ein Fehlbiss und sonst nix.#q


----------



## klinki (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

@petrikasus: Hört sich fast so an als wenn langsam Schluss wäre mit der Barbensaison *schnüff*

der klinki


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

Ich war am Samstag 7 Stunden am Hitdorfer-Hafen = 1 Minizander
Gestern 6 Stunden am Klärwerkauslauf ( D`dorf- Südbrücke ) = 0 Biss
Es stimmt = Wasser zu niedrig, Süd-Ost-Wind schlecht


----------



## klinki (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

Moinsen,

hat eigentlich mittlerweile jemande von euch ein paar Erfahrungen mit den schon angesprochenen Kürbisplatten sammeln können?

Ich suche wieder einmal nach einer günstigen Möglichkeit an die Dinger ranzukommen. Hat einer von euch da was an der Hand?

Gruß,

der klinki


----------



## Silvo (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Grosse Barben*



MichlMair schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> alle Friedfische reagieren richtig gut drauf, aber mit der Platzwahl kann man sich schon auf Barben festlegen. Strömung!
> Michl




Stimmt auf jeden Fall.
Ich angele in Slowenien damit seit meinem Angelbeginn(5 j.war ich erst)und noch bis heute.
Die Platten schneidet man in kleinen Teilen und locht sie für die Schnur(ca 5cm x 5cm),davor ein 40Gramm Sargblei und zum stoppen vor dem Haken ein großer Ring damit es nicht durchrutscht.(je nach Konsestenz und Qualität bleibt der Kuchen 5-6 Stunden an der Schur bis er abfällt und das sogar in der Strömung)
dann ca 25 cm Vorfach mit Käse,Wurm,Paprikaspeck oder Frühstücksfleisch!
In Slowenien angeln alle nur so ,unzwar Erfolgreich,die kennen gar keine Futterkörbe o. ahnliches.
Das ganze ist allerdings schwer ,ich benutze da eine 2,10m und 100-200Gramm Rute,eine AAlglocke und dann dauerts meist nicht lang#6Barben,Döbel,Nasen,Brassen,Zingel etc gehen immer|rolleyes

Grüße
Silvo


----------



## Neckarelch (5. April 2013)

*AW: Grosse Barben*

Dies nebenbei, ich fische nur auf Barben (= Zielfisch seit vielen Jahren). Hierzu ist meine Gewässerstrecke der sog. untere Neckarbereich, zwischen Ilvesheim und Mündung in den Rhein. Die meisten grossen Barben (> 5 Pfund) fange ich ab Juli bis September und zwar im Kanal, Bereich Ilvesheim. Der Kanal ist auf 4,50 m beidseitig gespundet und ich fische "direkt" an der Spundwand. D.h., ca. 15 cm (!!!) neben der Spundwand. Ich sitze mit der Kiepe unmittelbar, Blick in Fliessrichtung, oberhalb der Spundwand. Sie Montage ist absolut simpel! Vorfach --- Sicherheitswirbel --- obligatorische kleine Gummikugel --- Birnenblei. Beim Spundwandfischen feedere ich also nicht. Madenbündel auf Haken und Einwurf von Futterbällen, wie beim Stippen. Aber auch hier gilt, 0,5 L Maden auf 1 kg Futter. Wünsche Dir Petri Heil.


----------

